# Toro Snowmaster, in store 1st impression



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Went to Home Depot this morning to look at the cull wood and of course popped over to the snowblowers. They had the 724QXE on the sales floor and I got to get a first hand look. 
The QXE has the chute controls near the "personal pace" drive system so it looks like the bigger brother Toros. I guess overall the word cheap sums it up.
From the weird auger lever to the shallow auger housing to the small tires this is one Toro that should be avoided. Sitting next to an Ariens Compact 24 this machine looks toy-like. If it didn't have Toro labels on it you would think, "oh now Home Depot carries Murray or Yard Machine snowblowers." Toro seems to have taken parts off other machines an thrown them to the Snowmaster line.
The personal pace system off the lawnmowers, the auger system off of the Toro single stage snowblowers, and the wheels and tires off of a kids toy wagon.
At $749 OMG dollars for the Toro, the Ariens Snow-Tek is an amazing value. If you are looking at the 724QXE borrow some money from your kids piggy bank and get the Compact 24, please!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I won't go trading THE BROTHERS in on them. that's 4 sure.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, parked in the same line up next to the 724 Powermax for $50 more.
Essentially the same size to store it, I see them selling out of the Powermax and Sno Tek's early.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Wow, parked in the same line up next to the 724 Powermax for $50 more.
> Essentially the same size to store it, I see them selling out of the Powermax and Sno Tek's early.


I agree. The SnowMaster is no master of anything. It should be considered as a self powered, expensive single stage model.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't tell you how excited I was when I found info online about the SnowMasters - finally something between a single and 2 stage! 

Then I looked at one at Home Depot. Too long, too heavy (for what it is), looks cheap and isn't as maneuverable as a single stage (feels like a two stage) but without the capability of a two stage. PASS! 

Now just waiting for my dealer to get his 721's in stock.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cbnsoul said:


> finally something between a single and 2 stage!


Except, it really isn't..
Its just a single stage with a different auger shape.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Except, it really isn't..
> Its just a single stage with a different auger shape.
> 
> Scot


 it has basically the same type of single stage powercurve auger setup. with a slicked up 2 stage bucket and chute. with the lawnmower type handle drive control. on it.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's a size comparison next to a Compact 24. The centers of both axles are above the expansion joint in the floor


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Great pics! You can see the funky auger lever. They could not put on the auger lever from the Toro single stages because the chute controls would be in the way. The workaround they came up with is unique I guess. Are the directional tires on the Ariens Compact 24 new this year? I don't remember them being on last year. But there's a lot from last year I don't remember. Man the Ariens looks good in those pics. I can hear the Ariens saying, "I can get the job done!" While the Toro says, "Little help here....hey need some help please"


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks. 
To its credit, the chute controls are very smooth. This unit was off in a side isle so I don't think it was done being set up yet. 





 

To fix the floppy cable it should be attached here like this:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Long before this new age chute turning thing came along. we had to do things the old school way. AND GUESS WHAT!!! it still works just fine. even up here in the frozen tundra.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Long before this new age chute turning thing came along. we had to do things the old school way. AND GUESS WHAT!!! it still works just fine. even up here in the frozen tundra.k:k:k:k:k:


True, but I do recall in the late 80's people were saying the same kinda thing about the carburetors on their cars and pickup trucks. Technology and innovation _usually_ leads to good/better things.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I contacted Toro and requested info on their newer models specifically to post on this site and told them so. All they sent me was the regular brochure sitting out on the floor of any retail store.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The cable on the floor model I saw was just flapping around also. It was not attached properly or came off. Guess next time I'm down there I'll point it out to them or just fix it myself.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I contacted Toro and requested info on their newer models specifically to post on this site and told them so. All they sent me was the regular brochure sitting out on the floor of any retail store.


I too have tried communicating with Toro and I was given the brush off. I'm beginning to lose faith in them. I'm going to try one more time. We'll see how it goes. Stay tuned....


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure I would actually buy a SnowMaster, (I have an Ariens 24" Deluxe) however, I can see why a guy would be interested in some of those features. For one, that joystick works. Yes, it's totally plastic, but to be able to make all of the adjustments with one hand is definitely intriguing. Also, I have used the personal pace system on Toro's lawn mowers, it certainly takes a little getting used to, but it is definitely superior to many other more traditional self propelled lawn mowers. For example, my son first started cutting lawns with a Toro with the personal pace system. Then, one day I had him use another mower that was simply self propelled. The first comment out of his mouth was that it was weird and inconvenient that he couldn't just walk at any pace he wanted. To be able to have that function on a snow blower could be very nice. Finally, most homeowners are going to love the ease of steering. I know the only thing I miss from an "older" Craftsman I had was the ability to turn it on a dime. If it's done right, it's a very nice feature when blowing snow in the freezing cold. I guess what I'm saying is, I would like to try the SnowMaster before I condemn it to the scrap heap.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the person who likes the way a single stage unit cleans down to pavement and who likes the self propelled feature might give this a look. With no second stage and no reverse it's a bit pricey for my tastes. I certainly would look forward to an actual "real life" test review.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Zavie said:


> I think the person who likes the way a single stage unit cleans down to pavement and who likes the self propelled feature might give this a look. With no second stage and no reverse it's a bit pricey for my tastes. I certainly would look forward to an actual "real life" test review.


I'm not so sure about the cleaning down to pavement feature on this model. It does have skid shoes on the bucket and that would determine cleaning ability. 

I agree with the no reverse feature on a machine at that price point.

I also believe Toro should have added those serrated discs found on other single stage machines to the auger for easier EOD removal. Lots of questions, still no answers from Toro.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If your talking something like the new Briggs & Stratton models, they can't use Briggs & Stratton serrated auger technology it's patented. Here is some from the B&S press release.
"The patented SnowShredder auger system combines 14-welded, serrated steel surfaces with reinforced rubber paddles to efficiently chop, grind and clear compacted snow, ice and end-of-driveway snow build-up. The self-propelled drive system quickly clears down to the pavement and moves the snowblower forward effortlessly. This new feature is available on two easy-to-use models, the 922EXD and the 1222EE, in Snapper®, Simplicity® branded single-stage snow blowers. The 922EXD model is also available under the Briggs & Stratton-brand."


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> I too have tried communicating with Toro and I was given the brush off. I'm beginning to lose faith in them. I'm going to try one more time. We'll see how it goes. Stay tuned....


We've tried for quite a few year actually, here, and on my lawnmowerforum, to get other manufactures to join in and represent their companies, as Honda does, and Ariens to some extent, but with no success. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> We've tried for quite a few year actually, here, and on my lawnmowerforum, to get other manufactures to join in and represent their companies, as Honda does, and Ariens to some extent, but with no success. Very sad indeed.


It is sad. I have been a big fan of Toro products for years. All my dad ever owned was Toro. I still have dad's Toro '80's Recycler mover and probably always will. However with their snowblowers I keep wanting a bit more than they offer for the money. If the Snowmaster did have the new serrated auger technology and even slightly larger tires perhaps I could get on board. For now the Toro ship is sailing without me.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

While the serrated auger technology might help a bit with EOD munching capability, I think it would come at the expense of throw distance. If you look at the videos (and specs) of the Briggs/Simplicity/Snapper models with this aggressive auger, you will notice that they don't seem to throw quite as far as competitive units. I think that these extra steel auger parts impede the smooth flow of snow towards the center throwing section. On the Snowmaster, there appears to be a very smooth path for snow to flow up into the funnel shaped housing and out of the tall chute. Combine that with a larger auger diameter and a (potentially) higher "tip speed", and you can see why this would be a very good combination for throw distance. I don't know what the actual auger rpm is, but if it's 10 times faster than a typical 2 stage that should put it in about the 1200 rpm range, give or take. But I digress...if EOD chewing in frozen snow is paramount, then yes, that serrated auger design would appear to have an advantage.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

Just bumping this old thread to see if anyone who had posted previously has had any direct experience with the SnowMaster and whether it reinforced your initial impressions or changed your opinions. I'm a relatively new owner of one and really like it, but my feelings won't be hurt if anyone wants to condemn these to the scrap heap (just don't take mine!).

There was a lot of criticism and skepticism initially, even from me. Just curious to hear more stories if there are any.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

AbominableSnowman said:


> Just bumping this old thread to see if anyone who had posted previously has had any direct experience with the SnowMaster and whether it reinforced your initial impressions or changed your opinions. I'm a relatively new owner of one and really like it, but my feelings won't be hurt if anyone wants to condemn these to the scrap heap (just don't take mine!).
> 
> There was a lot of criticism and skepticism initially, even from me. Just curious to hear more stories if there are any.


Wow I hadn't read this thread yet... sounds like many people threw toro under the bus when it came out because they did something different. From personal experience, they couldn't be more wrong. I've only been able to use my 824 3 times this year, but I can tell you that it doesn't take a back seat to any two stage machine on my street....and trust me, I've been closely watching others work their bigger machines. I'm afraid some here think a snowblower has to be all metal...I'm sure it won't be long before other companies start switching to more plastic to keep weight and cost down. Mark my words.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This thread was started in September 2015, and was about first impressions of the new Toro Snowmaster line while looking at one in-person in a store, but not actually using it..

It is now over a year later, December 2016, and in the past few weeks there has been a lot of discussion on this forum about the Snowmasters from _people who actually own and use them.. _And the talk seems to be overwhelmingly positive:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/102458-suggestions-first-snowblower.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...45-724-qxe-snowmaster-just-tried-morning.html

Scot


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

pearlfinish said:


> Wow I hadn't read this thread yet... sounds like many people threw toro under the bus when it came out because they did something different. From personal experience, they couldn't be more wrong. I've only been able to use my 824 3 times this year, but I can tell you that it doesn't take a back seat to any two stage machine on my street....and trust me, I've been closely watching others work their bigger machines. I'm afraid some here think a snowblower has to be all metal...I'm sure it won't be long before other companies start switching to more plastic to keep weight and cost down. Mark my words.


 Pearlfinish,how much snow did you get each time you used it? Also how well did it work with EOD? Just curious,before I bought my Ariens deluxe 24 this year,I was considering a toro snowmaster... this is the first time I seen this thread,boy was there some toro snowmaster bashing....even before anybody tried it out!!


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

ih8thepackers said:


> Pearlfinish,how much snow did you get each time you used it? Also how well did it work with EOD? Just curious,before I bought my Ariens deluxe 24 this year,I was considering a toro snowmaster... this is the first time I seen this thread,boy was there some toro snowmaster bashing....even before anybody tried it out!!


There sure was... 
Last snowfall was roughly 6", not too wet, not too dry. The first one was about 4" of wet slush. Most of the two stage machines on my street barely managed that day because they were just clogging. My 824qxe just spit out the slush like a hose, it has never clogged once to this day. 

Honestly though, I'm not surprised by all the initial bashing. It normally happens when something new comes out that people aren't accustomed to. 
I did 4 EOD's last snowfall not including mine. The machine barely hickuped. I'm sure a serrated auger might work even better, but the snowmaster did the job just as well... if you don't believe me, just ask my grateful neighbors that were able to drive their cars off their lots that day. 

I could've very well have gotten an 826oe, or bigger, but after careful analyzing, I decided this machine was perfect for my property, and snowfall condition, and it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad to hear it worked out for you,I've only used my Ariens d24 once,about 5 inches light fluffy snow worked as expected,love the auto turn,hopefully it will last for many years to come..


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

ih8thepackers said:


> Glad to hear it worked out for you,I've only used my Ariens d24 once,about 5 inches light fluffy snow worked as expected,love the auto turn,hopefully it will last for many years to come..


Ariens and toro were pretty much the only two blowers I was looking at. The only problem in my area is that local dealers around me mostly deal only with toro for some reason. So that kind of pushed me in that direction. Not to mention it's a name I had always heard of. Around me, you only find ariens at Home Depot, and lowes was pretty much only stocked up on club cadete. 

Snowblowers are like cars, some prefer BMW, and some prefer Benz...either one is good though.


----------

